# sound bar is not receiving input



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

If I am in the wrong thread please redirect me. I have a Roku going into a Yamaha RX-A780, the output from the Yamaha goes in the Samsung TV UN55MU6300FXZA and the input into the TV is HMDI3/ARC. I use a Harmony remote. I disabled the CEC function on all three devices due to a blinking problem in the streaming signal. When I did this the audio signal to the center channel shut down. I have a set of bookshelf speakers and a center channel not a true surround sound set up. Any suggestions on how to get the audio back to the center channel? Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks Brian


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like the Mode of your Yamaha isn't set properly (e.g. set to Stereo). Find the remote for the Yamaha and change the audio Mode to Theater/Movie.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks. Under settings, sound, there is a listing for "sound decoder" It was on dolby and I changed it to auto so it would adjust based on the incoming source. This did turn on the center channel. Cross your fingers and thank you for the help. Much appreciated. Brian


----------

